# BPP - Babylon Pump & Power



## 3 veiws of a secret (3 July 2007)

Are there any traders that are holders of IMI that have opinions of this share?
This share has been brought to my attention over the last weekend, and I have been monitoring the price since, nothing stellar as yet but seems  of interest to my portfolio.


----------



## moneymajix (3 July 2007)

I am not a trader. Tend to buy and hold.

This stock seems to have a lot of potential.

I think the no. one killer is heart disease. 

The company's epuipment seems to be an improvement on other forms of detecting heart problems.

When I found out Richard Pratt (3rd richest man in Oz) was a shareholder I bought a few at 1.7c.

Should be having a progress update this month on the roll out of the equipment.

My personal targets are in the 3s and then 4s atm.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (3 July 2007)

moneymajix said:


> I am not a trader. Tend to buy and hold.
> 
> This stock seems to have a lot of potential.
> 
> ...





Many thanx for your reply .....I must admit I bought into ARW because the Meyer family where entwined on the share-register + oil prices where high blablabla....but thats another saga I got sucked into.......
I'm impressed by your reply because I was informed that the possible target price to look at is 4 cents. On that evidence I cannot see that happening unless something else is in the pipeline, and this is the reason why I'm keen to find out. The only connection I see is that their hardware is superior to what's on the market? Again I stand to be corrected.


----------



## moneymajix (4 July 2007)

Hi 3 views 

Thanks for your comments.

Just as an aside I picked IMI for the July stock picking contest.
And it is doing very well. It is in second place with a rise over 20%.

Good luck if you decide to buy.

If you go to the webite you can read up on the technology check out the website.

http://www.immedical.com.au/


----------



## moneymajix (9 July 2007)

Just an update on IMI's share price

Up from 1.9c to 2.8c this month.

Which is close to a 50% increase this financial year.

Up 12% today.

Performing well and currently at no.2 on the July Stock Tipping contest (behind YML).

LOL to all holders.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 July 2007)

Hi Moneymajix....getting pretty pizzzed off with this share, each time I place my position I get gazzumped by a substantial line. Trying to enter at .026 until some wise guy slams 3 million line @ .027....I guess I must be penny pinching here, but what the heck, "Instant Karma" gonna get me .....


----------



## moneymajix (9 July 2007)

3 views 

The options may be of interest.

.013c

Up 18% today.


Price seems quite strong of late.


----------



## moneymajix (10 July 2007)

Update

3.2c - up over 60% this financial year.

I am glad to say that one of my predictions re reaching the 3s has come true.

There will be a bit of news coming out re this stock over the next few weeks or so. Newsletter is due this month.


----------



## juw177 (10 July 2007)

There are parties accumulating over the last few days. There must be something about this company. I might take a punt too.


----------



## Julia (10 July 2007)

Might be worth having a few.
I've emailed the company to ask what research they have done in terms of doctors' actual interest in the product.  Not much use having something like this  Intelliheart system if the potential users prefer to stick to their existing routine for monitoring cardiac health.
Will post anything useful I receive.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (10 July 2007)

Julia said:


> Might be worth having a few.
> I've emailed the company to ask what research they have done in terms of doctors' actual interest in the product.  Not much use having something like this  Intelliheart system if the potential users prefer to stick to their existing routine for monitoring cardiac health.
> Will post anything useful I receive.




Julia ,  I for one would be very keen to know what their  feedback will be .....no doubt it might stop my beating heart.


----------



## Julia (10 July 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> Julia ,  I for one would be very keen to know what their  feedback will be .....no doubt it might stop my beating heart.




Nothing from them so far.  Bounced the concept off a GP friend who said the idea was quite attractive but that he wouldn't be putting any money near it until it was a lot more established than it appears to be at present.  He suggested doctors are consistently bombarded with stuff like this which never actually goes anywhere in the longer term. 

I notice from their website that it's only available in Victoria, NSW and WA, and also that it is only partially funded by Medicare.
Without full Medicare funding this sort of thing is pretty hard to get substantially off the ground.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (11 July 2007)

Well here is a keen guy who has raided the piggy bank! Sorry just find it funny how the guy is so desperate,surely he could round it up?......call it personal humour. 
1- 2,376,843 @ 0.028


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (13 July 2007)

Still not on the bandwagon,but the share is in unchartered waters .034 cents and masses of volume in  both anxious columns.


----------



## greenfs (17 July 2007)

Liquidated my position today as I think did many others as the sp faltered near the anticipated peak of $0.04 without any of the rumoured announcements having occurred within the last 10 days.

I would like to thank 3 Veiws who started this thread for the initial lead that allowed me to prosper a little.


----------



## greenfs (25 July 2007)

A trading halt has been requested pending a long awaited announcement. It is noted that the timing of this coincides with a decline in the sp. I am no longer a stock holder having traded my position.


----------



## Jockstar73 (27 July 2007)

Large jump today in the price on the back of a very encouraging announcement. With one more little hurdle to get over, (approval of their software) which according to the ann is just a formality, IMO the company has a huge earning capacity. 

They are also the only stock in all my watchlists (about 60 stocks) that are in the green today (and what a day it is)

Cheers...  Jock


----------



## Brinks (30 July 2007)

Hi there all. My broker rang me today and said buy buy buy as its going to 20c within a month, Is this possible?????


----------



## greenfs (30 July 2007)

I have liquidated my position at $0.037, but since doing so have heard rumours from people alleged to be close to management suggesting a merger is on the cards. If anyone out there has heard the same rumour and knows of the other party please let me know by post or private email.

Personally, I cannot see how the share can continue to appreciate to anywhere near 20cents without a proven cash flow materialising as this would represent a ten-fold increase in sp.


----------



## ta2693 (31 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Hi there all. My broker rang me today and said buy buy buy as its going to 20c within a month, Is this possible?????




How much do you pay your broker every year?
If you pay them very well, it is possible be a inside information. Otherwise he would not get your business next year. I tend to believe your broker.


----------



## RFG001 (31 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Hi there all. My broker rang me today and said buy buy buy as its going to 20c within a month, Is this possible?????




Brinks please call your broker back and comfirm the info, we could be on a winner --- let us know. regards


----------



## Jockstar73 (31 July 2007)

I think that the call has been confirmed by the volume and price rise today..  this thing is going balistic....


----------



## moneymajix (31 July 2007)

IMI is the July Stock Tipping Competition winner.

0.019c to 0.054c 


UP 184.21%


Congrats to holders, esp. those in early.


----------



## drasicjazz (1 August 2007)

what a day today...
and what about tis one almost 300 milj shares traded today!!!
a lot of buying and a lot of profit taking
climbing to a high of .07!!!  and closing on .055
a climb of 1.8% on a day like today...
the only green on my screen 
i hope imi will stay on this green site tomorrow 
as i think we can all use it after today
cheers and good luck to all


----------



## drasicjazz (1 August 2007)

just out of curiostiy 
did anyone sell out? or did anyone buy some more?
the amount of volume gave me the sign 
where there is smoke there is fire...
so i bought some more
thoughts?? anyone


----------



## zengin (2 August 2007)

Hi Guys

I bought a small parcel today at 0.062 but I think it has gone down to 0.055
lets hope today ( Thursday) will be a better day for everyone.

Cheers


----------



## bruno (2 August 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> just out of curiostiy
> did anyone sell out? or did anyone buy some more?
> the amount of volume gave me the sign
> where there is smoke there is fire...
> ...




got in yesterday at 6.0 and watched it  go up and down like a yo yo. i would be interested in other peoples thoughts on todays trading. it obvisouly retraced abit today which can be expected but was wondering whether people think it was driven down by 3 day traders that had to get out today and who is pushing the huge volume through 3 days running?


----------



## drasicjazz (2 August 2007)

well to me the huge voumes indicate that something is going on ...
the going worldwide ann seems like to do wonders for imi
and today was another profit taking day to me till it hit the 4.8s than it was back to the buyers with i confirm with the hourly macd, togetter with good close 
climbing back up to the 5.2s
my opinion is that we will maybe hover around the 5s mark before the next run up
another thing i was thinking is that an estimate of 500 milj shares were sold/bought above the 5s mark! must could for something 

but plz correct me if i i'm wrong

cheers to all


----------



## bruno (2 August 2007)

sounds spot on to me drasicjazz, the continued volume astounds me, it must be more than single investors doesnt it? who else could be driving these huge volumes?


----------



## drasicjazz (2 August 2007)

well sure there will be daytraders out there but we are talking about +25 milj value, pure aussi dollars in share traded in the past todays obove the 5s mark
i can't expain who or what but 
i have this line in my head 
it goes like where there is smoke (this case lots...) there is fire

but plz be adviced i burned my fingers before
cheers 
drasic ((alias Bruno, but that's outside this forum))
greeting namebuddy


----------



## bruno (2 August 2007)

one line sticks in my head too drasic but out of the latest ann.
it was the comment that leading cardioligsts from melbourne and around the world had been involved in developing the cardanal predictive index technology, which will could be handy when (pending tga approval) the global launch happens.(imo)


----------



## Brinks (3 August 2007)

Hi guys... my broker once again said buy buy buy! Anyone see the annoucement today just before end of trading? IMI announced that 300000million options were exercised. To me that seems great as its $900000 the company will now have to use. I would appreciate other peoples views? I think we will see it go back up Monday!


----------



## drasicjazz (3 August 2007)

Brinks said:


> Hi guys... my broker once again said buy buy buy! Anyone see the annoucement today just before end of trading? IMI announced that 300000million options were exercised. To me that seems great as its $900000 the company will now have to use. I would appreciate other peoples views? I think we will see it go back up Monday!




brinks,
 if i may ask who is your broker
i' ve been asking here and there and hopefully thinks will come back to us
but i keep on getting the question ... how is the broker?

cheers 
drasic


----------



## bruno (7 August 2007)

who is playing with this stock today? 
once all .043 is sold drops to .040-041 then starts surging back to .043 and we start all over again.
whilst i realise stocks get pumped and dumped surely the big boys would want to let it run abit higher than.02 cents on average?
just my thoughts, what does anyone else think?


----------



## Bluesky (7 August 2007)

bruno said:


> who is playing with this stock today?
> once all .043 is sold drops to .040-041 then starts surging back to .043 and we start all over again.
> whilst i realise stocks get pumped and dumped surely the big boys would want to let it run abit higher than.02 cents on average?
> just my thoughts, what does anyone else think?




I noticed that as well, dont know why they would do that.
Maybe to prevent it from being overbought?


----------



## drasicjazz (7 August 2007)

looks like there is support around the 4s, 
and imi keeps on pumping these big volumes an other 160 milj
that's over 150 milj on average over the past 8 day 
with only an av of 18 milj before
sure someone must have an idea what is going on here?

cheers


----------



## bruno (9 August 2007)

very positive article in todays herald sun, leading story on the full frank page, culd we see this run today maybe especillay with technologhy being spoken about at the cardio conference for aust and new zealand over the next couple of days?


----------



## Jockstar73 (9 August 2007)

Here is a link to that article

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22212110-664,00.html


----------



## rhombus (9 August 2007)

interesting indeed. yes.

have been keeping my eye on this lot. high volume

.......will watch with keen interest.


----------



## master5 (9 August 2007)

looks good - but still 75m shares have been leaked through in smallish lots - who is selling - and why??


----------



## bruno (9 August 2007)

master5 said:


> looks good - but still 75m shares have been leaked through in smallish lots - who is selling - and why??




good question master5, i have been watching this stock for a while now and its bounced around during the day but normally bigger trades.
could it be some small time traders who got caught when it went thru the roof before the correction? and are just taking the opp to get out?
personally unless something goes astray im going to hold longer term. i cant see mr pratt letting go of small amounts and if what there saying isnt true after that article today they would be in all sorts of trouble. imo
It will be interesting to see if anything comes out of cardio conference in nz and how long tga takes 

all only my opinion


----------



## onthego (9 August 2007)

Hi everyone
New to this site, but I have been watching and researching this stock. Can anyone tell me who gameday enterprises are? This company is IM's number one shareholder.Commsec and National are also in the top 10!
Not sure still if I will buy it or not, maybe for longer term as that's what I do.
Promised myself I would never buy anymore "penny dreadfuls" Does anyone have any info on it's chart etc... ? I can't read charts just yet but learning!
Thanks


----------



## drasicjazz (9 August 2007)

hey 
let's have ourself a charti...
let me first say to all the holders that i'm please to see some turnarround after the past two weeks of red
anyway back to imi
well talking about a good close... 
over 10 milj shares in the closing shot between 4 pm and 4:10
a Miljoen a miniut... not bad at all
anyway what do the chart say 
i added some comm on the chart to give more insite
enjoy


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 August 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> hey
> let's have ourself a charti...
> let me first say to all the holders that i'm please to see some turnarround after the past two weeks of red
> anyway back to imi
> ...




Draspicked the turn like a nose.Well done.Less volatility in the world indices may let this one move under its own steam.Good job.


----------



## Bullseyebob (13 August 2007)

Hi guys,

yep, good work on starting this thread. IMI is flavour of the month it would seem. I got in at .047 just before the last run up to .07. Didnt get off then, and am glad to see IMI on another run. Gota be something up with the huge turnover..

I bought in due to the new Cardanal ECG tech mainly, and the prospect of income,liscensing,merger,takeover potential from this. The new management are making inroads with Intellheart tech, although I think this is still to be a proven money making buisness strategy. Collaborations and research partners impressive too.

Not a trader, but I hold 

Cheers, and goodluck to all

BB


----------



## Go Nuke (13 August 2007)

Yep i bought into IMI over EGO simply becasue they HAVE a product, whereas EGO is only going to be good IF they find something.(Though it looks like I would have made more money with EGO)

Anyway, I was chasing the share price up last week but then awoke Friday moring to see the DOW down 300 points, so amended my order to .041 as I believe .039-.0.41 could be good support.
And what do u know..it proved right.

It seems to be trading well off the 50 day moving average..so far.
With the MACD about to hopefully cross over, I think it will still have a bit of gas left in it...till the end of the week perhaps before day traders jump off for profit taking on Friday.

Good luck all


----------



## black_bird2 (16 August 2007)

As the only bright note on my day - good ann just then. I didn't know they were also pitching business that way! I do not expect it to make much headway on a day like today, however, this might be just the good news needed before September.


----------



## jonojpsg (16 August 2007)

black_bird2 said:


> As the only bright note on my day - good ann just then. I didn't know they were also pitching business that way! I do not expect it to make much headway on a day like today, however, this might be just the good news needed before September.




Phew!  I thought the end of the world was nigh - then I saw some green!!!  Go IMI you good thing!  Made a good jump and with global launch near,should be worth keeping??


----------



## Jockstar73 (21 August 2007)

CARDANAL DATA PLATFORM WINS TGA APPROVAL

Ann out this morning. I know that everyone expected this product gain approval, but this should see some more interest in the stock as the "Global Rollout" nears..

Cheers..


----------



## drasicjazz (21 August 2007)

ann out for imi
tga approval recieved...
interesting day a head buyer 
big buy volume is building up with the pre open


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 August 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> ann out for imi
> tga approval recieved...
> interesting day a head buyer
> big buy volume is building up with the pre open




Draz , hows it goin` .......  

IMI will need approval from the food and drug administration in America primarily before rollout can begin there.The ministries of health in other countries (within Europe Asia South America) will require assessment before approval. 

Please correct me if I`m wrong or approval has already been granted for the cardanal tech. in o.s.  countries.Thanks.


----------



## drasicjazz (21 August 2007)

today was a milestone in the history of imi trading
with a volume of just short of 400 milj shares beeing traded
on the back of the ann of the TGA approval 

it was a day with of great fun and full of action for the ones that withnessed it.

and yet approval for the Cardanal Predictive Index still to look forward too


to all holders 

cheers
drasic


----------



## bruno (22 August 2007)

I know this hasnt got much coverage here (maybe because its not a resource spec) but you might want to look at it now.
dyor everyone


----------



## Aviator33 (22 August 2007)

What a ride! Over 220M turned over in the first hour 

This is actually the first stock I've ever bought after studying about two dozen books, hundreds of brilliant posts on ASF and toying with several of my own  systems over the last few months. Must say I'm pretty happy with a 53% return in 1 week 

Now, trying very hard not to get too cocky....

p.s. Cheers to all for such a brilliant forum. Have picked up many pearls of wisdom from this community


----------



## drasicjazz (22 August 2007)

well today was a fantastic ride indeed 
there was a bit of a sell off before the end but at the close again a strong buyback so we did end up at a nice 6.4
the chart can tell us that we need to break through the resistance @7c to get us moving back forward after---and i say ''minor'' considering lots of other stock---the fall from the credit-fear.
there are 2 things to look for 
one is the support line that is in everybodies book look bullish
and two at the level today, after failing breaking through the 7c we could see it bounce back to the support level, specially after the two great days we had

my opinion is that without 
-------------hitting support level say at current sp or lower to get another  bounce back up 
-------------OR without a new ann 

imi will not be able to get through the 7c 

let me be clear this is just my opinion and im happy to hear thoughs 
heres the charts....

my other thoughts are with this kind of volume .....a lot of people want in and this should get us far with imi

all of this is to share my view/summary of the situation

so always DYOR----

cheers


----------



## drasicjazz (22 August 2007)

another thing that i did wanna share is some numbers for the people
who are interested about the Ceasing to be a substantial holder by R J


bought over time 
70,000,000@2C
36,449,746@2C
11,730,769@3C

TOTAL  118,180,515   VALUE  2,480,918 AUD

sold over time
 9,449,746@5C
 7,500,000@7C
 6,230,769@4C
15,000,000@5C
15,000,000@5C
10,000,000@6C

TOTAL   63,180,515    VALUE  3,346,718 AUD  (sp of 0.053 av)

                              that's exact 865800 aud profit

TODAY's owns 55,000,000 shares (FREE RUN) 
value at (lets say support today at about 5.2C
2.86 MILJ __very close to initial input

SO my conclusion......................

R j is maybe not a substantial holder anymore 
because he doesn't own anough shares to qualify

but their current capital is just the same as the initial 

even if they share my vision that imi has still a lot to give
they are being smart by taking profits and spreading their capital

by doing the numbers i gave me great respect about their trading strategy

well done 


ciao to all 
drasic


----------



## Go Nuke (23 August 2007)

I see a Bearish Engulfing Pattern today, most likely becasue of the "ceasing of substantial holder".

Anyone has any thoughts on what a solid base of support might be?

I think its about .053c with an obvious support level at around .040 ish.

So many great announcements and i too think people are looking to grab and hold this stock.
One thing bothering me today combined with the bearish pattern, is the xao.
If it can break through 61.87 that would be great.

Im torn whether I should sell some IMI and buy back on the retracement or not


----------



## gfresh (23 August 2007)

I have a buy set at 4c.. I don't see much reason to buy at the current pricing after such gains.. Will retrace -- already started to drop back today, could be the first day of a few down days.


----------



## drasicjazz (23 August 2007)

hey go nuke and gfresch
i agree that there is some room for a retreat 
but gfresch i think 4c is a very big drop
i rather consider a 5.5c after seeing the volume today 
my gues is that that volume will be even lower tomorow
and we will propebly incounter the uptrend support line that you drew ''go nuke''
but with so much intrest in imi i can see an other try to go and take out that 
that 7c 
there are also the ann's to  come 
            the TGA  for the Cardanal Predictive Index approval

and than there is the actual globle launch of the software in september

the 4c was reached after the globle ann on the first day of big volumes
i really don't see the 4c happening
but that's my opion and i hope i'm right

go nuke,i did sold a very small part of my holding today (small because i don't want to lose my possition)
and will try to get in at 5.5c 
i normally don't do this but i could imagine a retreat today 
so i gave it a shot

cheers to all


----------



## Go Nuke (23 August 2007)

Well I bought in at .042 a few weeks back, then bought more at .053c.

I'm trying to decide if the share price will fall below .053 so that i can buy back in at a slightly lower price.
Mind you...Im still certain the share price has a way to go yet, so perhaps I should just hold onto the one's I bought at .053 rather than sell em off tomorrow.

(Oh I'm NOT planning on selling off the .042 lot)

.04 is a big drop but not impossible I reckon. Though yeah with big volume buying up a couple of days ago and rather smalllish volume today, I dont think it will fall too far.

{This is all learning for me}


----------



## greenfs (24 August 2007)

Someone has been telling me that 8 cents is within reach, supposedly based upon more ann to come, quite possibly involving Sigma; not sure how or why. 

Having said that, I ask that you note that I no longer hold this stock having liquidated my position for $0.037 after buying at $0.021. With hindsight I now wish that I held on for a bit longer on the roller coaster ride. 

Good luck to all that are still on board


----------



## Go Nuke (30 August 2007)

So what announcements are we all waiting for next? And what time frame are we looking at?

I hope .053 acts as a good support for IMI.


----------



## kobees (30 August 2007)

maybe exclusive contract with sigma which mentioned in the ann report(specifically P12),hopefully it's coming soon but looks not strong these days...good luck to all still on board.

bought a small parcel at 0,058 will stop loss at 0.050


----------



## moneymajix (5 September 2007)

Announcement

05 Sep 2007 09:17  IM Medical September 2007 Update  


Share price - 6c

Up over 9%


----------



## juw177 (5 September 2007)

I dont think the annoucement had anything to do with the rally. IMI had been showing strong buying action in the low 50's as the weak are folding, and now the sellers are exhausted, the buyers are coming in. Glad I held on.


----------



## Go Nuke (5 September 2007)

Yep this chart just keeps doing everything right!

Trading well off the 20 day moving average.
I quickly looked through the announcement but didnt really see much that hadn't already been released to the market.
Perhaps it just summerised some things for people who hadn't taken the time to look over IM's progress which caught their attention.

Looks like it could maybe have a real go at that .07c resistance, but there are alot of sellers sitting there.

I'm still not sure of what other future ann might be comming?
Either way, until things start to look a bit messy I think I'll hold

Good trading guys!


----------



## jama_kj (10 September 2007)

excellent announcement this morning. one of just a few in my portfolio that are in the green. should see this continue to run on the back of the announcement


----------



## Go Nuke (10 September 2007)

Your right it is excellent news, though I really hope it can push through that resistance at around the .07c mark

IMI might be the first company that gets up enough for me to sell half so that i can freecarry!!!


----------



## insider (11 September 2007)

Looking healthy... These charts are all good as long as there isn't significant influence outside ie. announcements...


----------



## turboprop (11 September 2007)

this is my first post on the aussie site  so hi guys 

re imi i find this stock most interesting for many reasons however i will keep these to my self as you seem to know the story. 
1 point i would like to make is the distribution of their products. they are targeting chemists re sigma among others and yes i like the idea, however why are they not looking at pathology labs that imo would be the easiest way to go as they already do various other tests. chart wise .067 seems to be holding well, at this point in time i will not be trading imi as i think there is far more $ to be made as a long term hold.


----------



## ToddPowers (11 September 2007)

turboprop said:


> 1 point i would like to make is the distribution of their products. they are targeting chemists re sigma among others and yes i like the idea, however why are they not looking at pathology labs that imo would be the easiest way to go as they already do various other tests.



The first stage of the roll-out for Intelliheart was medical clinics, and workplaces. The second phase is pharmacies, gyms, weight loss companies and private health funds.

IMHO pathology labs wouldn't be useful as they are mainly because the purpose of a pathology lab is to study cell and tissue samples. 
You need to go to a doctor before you're sent to the lab, hence it makes sense to put the technology at the first port of call for greater exposure.


----------



## turboprop (11 September 2007)

dont forget pathologists usually have people working in drs practices,hence my comments. my point is imi could use the infracture that is already there aand imo it would be even better than a chemist.


----------



## insider (17 September 2007)

An announcement is out today!!!  The Announcement states that they are going to approach and negotiate wit people from the European market... Very exciting because the Intelliheart project has been in development for 18 years and it's finally moving. IMI has a low capital of 79 Million too so there is a lot of upside


----------



## Go Nuke (17 September 2007)

insider said:


> An announcement is out today!!!  The Announcement states that they are going to approach and negotiate wit people from the European market... Very exciting because the Intelliheart project has been in development for 18 years and it's finally moving. IMI has a low capital of 79 Million too so there is a lot of upside




yeah I'd have to say IMI is probably one of the only real exciting shares I hold of late
Correct me if Im wrong but this is a definite asending triangle forming here!
Lots of selling pressure to get through to push up through .07c

Getting very interesting
If IMI keep coming out with these ann, hopefully nothing will hold it back from the blue skies above

Though not happy to see it finish *down* today!


----------



## insider (18 September 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> yeah I'd have to say IMI is probably one of the only real exciting shares I hold of late
> Correct me if Im wrong but this is a definite asending triangle forming here!
> Lots of selling pressure to get through to push up through .07c
> 
> ...




It can afford to have a down day... I'd start getting worried if it went below 6 cents... The way I see things are as follows:

There are over 6000 Major hospitals in the USA alone... Imagine selling one or maybe two of these Intelliheart Units to each of them...

Now imagine 20,000+ General Practitioners' Practices in the USA each with one of these Units...

Now imagine the rest of the world with these Units...

Now imagine the cost of ongoing support to help run these machines...

That's a lot of product which equals a lot of money...

This may sound like a really big Ramp but it is actually reality... Warren Buffet invested into Gillete for similar reasons...


----------



## Go Nuke (18 September 2007)

insider said:


> It can afford to have a down day... I'd start getting worried if it went below 6 cents... The way I see things are as follows:
> 
> There are over 6000 Major hospitals in the USA alone... Imagine selling one or maybe two of these Intelliheart Units to each of them...
> 
> ...




HA! Gillete you say..wow I didnt know that

I totally agree with what you are saying. Half the reason why i diversifyed between Resources and biostocks.
My personal hunch is that other than say gold...the next stocks of the future will be Biostocks and renewable (green) energy. <---Just my opinion.

As for IMI I believe there should be some good support around .059 now.


----------



## juw177 (18 September 2007)

I have jumped in and out of this stock which I regret. If only I had just held when I first bought at 3c (when I first posted in this thread on page 1), but I thought the stock already ran too hard going up 20% everyday. Now I am back in at 6c.

Breaking 7c convincingly will be the target, but with ascending triangles it can break in either direction (or even a whipsaw). The buying patterns on this stock seems very organised, with the big buying only coming in on low volume and seller exhaustion.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 September 2007)

juw177 said:


> I have jumped in and out of this stock which I regret. If only I had just held when I first bought at 3c (when I first posted in this thread on page 1), but I thought the stock already ran too hard going up 20% everyday. Now I am back in at 6c.
> 
> Breaking 7c convincingly will be the target, but with ascending triangles it can break in either direction (or even a whipsaw). The buying patterns on this stock seems very organised, with the big buying only coming in on low volume and seller exhaustion.





I understand what you say about jumping in and out of stock.I`m a bit of a herd participant in the short term.My long term holds are doing way better than the churners I get.No explanation needed I suppose.



> Behaviourists have demonstrated that humans have an over-reaction to news. People are fast to react to bad news and slow to react to good. It takes years of bull markets to coax people into stocks, but one big fall and they are outta here.






> Thaler sums up the lesson by advising them, "My advice to you is to invest in equities and then don't open the mail."


----------



## insider (18 September 2007)

juw177 said:


> I have jumped in and out of this stock which I regret. If only I had just held when I first bought at 3c (when I first posted in this thread on page 1), but I thought the stock already ran too hard going up 20% everyday. Now I am back in at 6c.
> 
> Breaking 7c convincingly will be the target, but with ascending triangles it can break in either direction (or even a whipsaw). The buying patterns on this stock seems very organised, with the big buying only coming in on low volume and seller exhaustion.




I'm really nervous now because I bought in at 7 cents  I hope it goes up again soon... I really like these prospects


----------



## insider (21 September 2007)

I think I'm crapping bricks...  Its going to take a long time to earn this money back working...  Support is dissolving however the MACD is showing a possible oversold situation... I think I may have made the biggest Newbie mistake....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 September 2007)

insider said:


> I think I'm crapping bricks...  Its going to take a long time to earn this money back working...  Support is dissolving however the MACD is showing a possible oversold situation... I think I may have made the biggest Newbie mistake....




MACD won't give an oversold reading. 

It sounds you loaded up on it. What were your reasons for buying? Do they still stand?


----------



## juw177 (21 September 2007)

It is still hard to say. Demand is still strong at the support levels of the upward trend line. 7c resistance has been tested a few times and held so chances of breaking is less.


----------



## insider (21 September 2007)

They do stand however I now worry that the price went up on unsubstantiated ramping over at HC and not really because of its prospects... I wouldn't complain so much if I didn't buy in at the 52 week high of 7 cents... It got smashed everyday this week... I hope it stops


----------



## master5 (21 September 2007)

newbie - speaking as another newbie - which one of the very many possible newbe mistakes do you think you have made??

I still think this will be ok..........!

:bier:


----------



## juw177 (21 September 2007)

Oh wow, I had no idea this stock was being discussed at HC. I just read some of the stupid guys there making the most ridiculous ramps. I find it hard to believe that crap like that will move the market much.


----------



## insider (21 September 2007)

juw177 said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea this stock was being discussed at HC. I just read some of the stupid guys there making the most ridiculous ramps. I find it hard to believe that crap like that will move the market much.




It's ridiculus... I spend more time telling DlCKHEADS off for ramping and character mutilation than anything else over at HotCopper... Every week its like they choose a forum member to take their frustrations out on and last week or the week before It was me in the BMN thread... Its just an example of how much these forums need moderators... HotCopper sux... its like they all buy each others lies


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 September 2007)

insider said:


> I think I'm crapping bricks...




Look on the bright side.In a few years you could build a house.



> Its going to take a long time to earn this money back working...




No worries...employ a brickies labourer.

Don`t forget the aeroguard, and `ave a good week-end.


----------



## thedave (25 September 2007)

There is some movement today, rising volume (first hour of trading showed around 30 million shares traded), up 5%, any ideas why?


----------



## Go Nuke (25 September 2007)

LOL...nice avatar dave!

Nope no idea for the sp increase except that this looks to be a good solid stock with some great equipment comming into the market soon.

I'm really glad to see it get back up, as I had told myself that if it fell through support at .059 then i'd sell........But I didn't...phew..:bananasmi

I look forward to any forthcoming announcements.


----------



## thedave (26 September 2007)

Announcement this morning about online transmission of data and electronic storage capability for Intelliheart, allowing for remote assessment.


----------



## juw177 (26 September 2007)

Good timing for the announcement too, as all the sellers in the lower 6c range are getting exhausted. Whether it will break 7c on the coming rally is the big question.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 September 2007)

Currently 0.058 cents. What is the potential with this company fans?

Fundamenatally are they sound? I see recent price decline has been met with lower volume relative to the higher prices.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2007)

juw177 said:


> Good timing for the announcement too, as all the sellers in the lower 6c range are getting exhausted. Whether it will break 7c on the coming rally is the big question.





Well I can`t see any solid moves until contracts are signed.The sellers don`t look exhausted to me and the leaks before announcements are disconcerting i.m.o.


----------



## gordon2007 (26 September 2007)

Been on my radar for a couple of days now. Will watch and wait for a bit. Not sure though, looks like it may have been played a bit on hc. Just my two cents.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 September 2007)

It seems to be absorbing any demand there is the price is holding at .058. There seems to be buying at market which the sellers are accomodating. A break of .057 will see me disinterested.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well I can`t see any solid moves until contracts are signed.The sellers don`t look exhausted to me and the leaks before announcements are disconcerting i.m.o.




Gameday Enterprises Pty.Ltd. has disposed of a considerable amount of holdings over the last week.The amount severed was 41,225,745 ordinary shares for a total of $2,467,019.


----------



## Go Nuke (26 September 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> It seems to be absorbing any demand there is the price is holding at .058. There seems to be buying at market which the sellers are accomodating. A break of .057 will see me disinterested.




I tend to agree. If .057 doesn't hold then it might be time to bail.

Fundamentaly I think the company is good. But Ive been burnt on fundamentals before..ie BMN

I guess the upside is that this decline resets all the charting tools like the MACD and RSI.


----------



## insider (26 September 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> I tend to agree. If .057 doesn't hold then it might be time to bail.
> 
> Fundamentaly I think the company is good. But Ive been burnt on fundamentals before..ie BMN
> 
> I guess the upside is that this decline resets all the charting tools like the MACD and RSI.




We shall see tomorrow... I started my new job on Monday and today no one seems to want to talk to the new guy (me)... I guess my feelings are expressed on my faced... I need Horse tranquillizers or something for me to sleep better tonight... And to top it off BMN went up heaps today... Instead of my portfolio hitting 50,000 its now 30000 or so...


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 September 2007)

If anyone was looking for the publication of  trials in the *Internal Medicine **Journal , it`s not there*.It`s now published in Heart,Lung and Circulation which is a journal from The Cardiac Society of Australia and New Zealand.
Pay per view.It is found via this link  http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...=6121925&md5=382b1b672898fed83a55dac59025560d

and here is some more if you are bored (and don`t want to cough up the $30).


----------



## turboprop (29 September 2007)

chart wise gap at 5.5c is now closed  . the chart is now completely clean its up from here, the tech is great . data transmission is working this is biggger than ben hur


----------



## drasicjazz (29 September 2007)

hey ya all
as a long time invester of our imi
i do believe in this little performer
even thou it didn't continue the 20day average uptrend line, 
about the turnaround, turboprop
i did see someone buying 4 milj shares 3 min before the end on friday
out of the blue 
with a total of 16 milj traded before that...

on the days we were trading over 100 milj/day; a trade of 4 milj wouldn't even get my smallest attention but on a slow day like friday
well ....

cheers


----------



## suhm (29 September 2007)

Hi all,
Just to let you know the csanz meeting isnt very high powered, almost anything you send in will be accepted and people just walk by the posters mostly which this was presented as, although henry krum, the 2nd author is supposed to be big in australian cardiology.

The abstract just went to say that after a fortnight the operators were able to use the machine and that in 70 people they tested the pulse wave of the radial artery, 5 min heart rate variability, waist hip ratio and body mass index as traditional indicators of cardiovascular risk arent great.

They concluded that the HRV was the best for finding patients with bad cardiovascular disease, which i presume is what the machine their trying to flog measures.

suhm


----------



## master5 (3 October 2007)

Alan Blood selling - email from another Board

==================================

This is an email written from Roman Najdecki concerning Mr Blood's actions: 


Mr Blood had advised that he had a tax issue to deal with personally and
that he needed to liquidate some of his assets, including IMI shares. It
was not a matter that he had no confidence in the product or launch.



He is still chairman and is fully supportive of the product and the
initiatives the company is undertaking

Roman Najdecki

Chief Financial Officer

=======================================

FYI


----------



## drasicjazz (8 October 2007)

big day again for imi 
good to see a turnaround 
maybe something is coming 
does anyone know?
cheers


----------



## Go Nuke (31 October 2007)

Well IMI seems to have completely failed the .04c mark and is in freefall to who knows where!

Probabaly .03-.033


----------



## patrick (31 October 2007)

Yer there freefalling i had a sell order at 0.054 about 2 weeks ago and just missed it, it got to 0.053 for the day now extremely disappointed that i continue to hold.

hopefully not back to 1c or there abouts


----------



## insider (31 October 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Well IMI seems to have completely failed the .04c mark and is in freefall to who knows where!
> 
> Probabaly .03-.033




They look like they are going to rebound soon so its probably worth holding for it... IMI is definately in a downtrend... 3.5 cents is key to the rebound... if 3 cents is broken and held below then IMI is probably heading for 2.5 cents...

Good luck holders...


----------



## greenfs (31 October 2007)

I sold @ $0.037 and would have no hesitation at buying again if it reaches $0.025. Real value for this share is hard to pick but I tend to agree with the last post that $0.025 would represent great value in a normal market.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 November 2007)

Brinks said:


> Hi there all. My broker rang me today and said buy buy buy as its going to 20c within a month, Is this possible?????




Did you ask the broker if he holds the share in his portfolio,and if he says "YES" -ask him how many shares are involved ,and if he tells you ,tell him you have a tip  for an "Amateur".........


----------



## insider (1 November 2007)

greenfs said:


> I sold @ $0.037 and would have no hesitation at buying again if it reaches $0.025. Real value for this share is hard to pick but I tend to agree with the last post that $0.025 would represent great value in a normal market.





A STRONG BOUNCE TODAY GREENFS BUT IT IS JUST THAT IMO... IT'LL PROBABLY HEAD BACK DOWN SOON... IT DID THE SAME AT 5.1 FROM 4.5 CENTS


----------



## Go Nuke (2 November 2007)

Well, it seems that IMI is making a fool outa me today

One of the only green flags in a sea of red on my watchlist.Though I was in agreeance with you yesterday Insider and thought that it may just be a bounce before heading back down.

Perhaps if people see IMI UP on a day like today, then it will increase the interest and volume.

I'm not aware of any forthcoming announcements by the company (but then again that would be insider trading would'nt it)
Maybe some more action in getting their product going in Europe or the U.S?


----------



## Scuba (2 November 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Well, it seems that IMI is making a fool outa me today
> 
> One of the only green flags in a sea of red on my watchlist.Though I was in agreeance with you yesterday Insider and thought that it may just be a bounce before heading back down.
> 
> ...




Funny isn't it in the sea of red today...? Love the last line though, it would be a feature wouldn't it?


----------



## juw177 (2 November 2007)

Actually, in the past IMI has almost always gone up on days where all ords tanks over 1%. During the end of July it was rising by double digit percentages while other specs were falling double digit percentages.

I dont hold any more.


----------



## bruno (2 November 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Well, it seems that IMI is making a fool outa me today
> 
> One of the only green flags in a sea of red on my watchlist.Though I was in agreeance with you yesterday Insider and thought that it may just be a bounce before heading back down.
> 
> ...




to my knowledge nuke they are working on finalising deals with sigma, a health fund and a work place. i emailed co a few days ago re them continuing to mention the deal with sigma in previous ann without anything concrete.
they stated in the reply that whilst they couldnt give any dates they hope to release a market update re the deals they are working to finalise before the agm on 20/11


----------



## Go Nuke (5 November 2007)

Well thank you very much for that update Bruno!

Gee I would think that an ann with the name "Sigma" attached to it would do wonders for IMI.
Happy to see it up again today considering once again the general market was down.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 November 2007)

Great news! A two month trial is being carried out in an Italian hospital with the information being sent online to Melbourne for analysis.

What a great opportunity to prove up value of the Intelli-heart product in a European country.


----------



## Go Nuke (9 November 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Great news! A two month trial is being carried out in an Italian hospital with the information being sent online to Melbourne for analysis.
> 
> What a great opportunity to prove up value of the Intelli-heart product in a European country.




Yeah it is great but it appears the market down't think much of it unfortunately
Volume is off and the sp is struggling today.
I'd like to see it at least close even.

Does anyone have any idea on what the intelli-heart project values this company at?
I dont know if I should add to my position during times of weakness or not


----------



## bruno (9 November 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Yeah it is great but it appears the market down't think much of it unfortunately
> Volume is off and the sp is struggling today.
> I'd like to see it at least close even.
> 
> ...




no the ann i thought might come out today. Was hoping for details re the deal with sigma. I dont think the recent buying was due to this ann more a precursor to the main deals with sigma and health funds
if i can offer any advice on this stock is that the sp isnt going to move a huge amount without a deal that has some type of revenue attached.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (28 November 2007)

Interesting to see in course of sales today:

Time	Price	Volume	Cond	Value	Buy XRef	Sell XRef
15:03:01	0.039	50,000		1,950.00		
15:03:01	0.039	136,248		5,313.672		
*15:02:51	0.039	12,662,129 XT	493,823.031* 
15:02:31	0.039	315,545		12,306.255		
15:02:31	0.039	20,000		780.00		
15:02:31	0.039	664,455		25,913.745


----------



## Go Nuke (28 November 2007)

MS+Tradesim said:


> Interesting to see in course of sales today:
> 
> Time	Price	Volume	Cond	Value	Buy XRef	Sell XRef
> 15:03:01	0.039	50,000		1,950.00
> ...




Excuse my noobishness but is that buying or selling? Or both combined?
Oh is it buying on the left and selling on the right?
Thats some BIG selling if it is.

I noticed the volume early today but the share price was down so i thought it was going to be a big sell off.....but to my suprise (and joy) IMI has closed _UP_ 
Ive no idea what has driven the volume today. Any thoughts? Perhaps news on the Sigma front approaching
I expected the sp to bounce off the 200MDA though, which is always good to see.


----------



## Doris (28 November 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Excuse my noobishness but is that buying or selling? Or both combined?
> Oh is it buying on the left and selling on the right?
> Thats some BIG selling if it is.
> 
> ...




I'm taking the bait here in stating the obvious as you're being facetious GN...  

From the left: time, price, volume, value.
Someone has to buy for it to be sold.

But it was interesting that when I was introducing a doctor friend of mine to the market and charts recently, she took a while to see what I meant by buying pressure and selling pressure!

Curious to see about 30m buyers took it up to .044, 10m buyers kept it there before 20m sellers took it down to .039 in just over the first half hour this morning!  It always seems that someone knows something and this is seen by the selling or buying pattern.


----------



## Doris (3 December 2007)

3 December 2007
The Manager – Companies
Australian Stock Exchange Ltd

IM Medical to strengthen board
CEO to increase his equity

IM Medical Limited today announced plans to strengthen its Board by the inclusion of up to three new Directors with specific cardiovascular or pharmaceutical experience, coupled with commercial experience.

The IM Medical Limited Board currently consists of three only Directors, none of whom has specific medical experience.

“The change to a larger board will facilitate a more specific company mix of skill sets around the board table”, said the Chairman, Mr Allan Blood. 

“Meetings with potential new Directors have commenced and we hope to announce the new individuals as soon as possible,” said CEO, Mr Tommas Bonvino.

“A company associated with Mr Blood in which his family trust has a minority holding and which holds shares in IM Medical Limited has also sold its shares in an orderly fashion on market late last week. In line with my confidence for the future of IM Medical, I have acquired 10 million shares off market today,” said Mr Bonvino.

“The board additions are a very positive step moving forward,” said Mr Bonvino, “as the proposed changes will give the company greater capacity to deal with the more technical medical and scientific issues before us as we continue to move forward.”

TOM BONVINO
CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER

Hmm... 
IMI moved up .002 last Wed after hitting an intraday high up .01 with 167m turnover.  The All ords was down 60.  
Then IMI closed down .003 on Thu and on Fri with 10m and 44m traded. The All Ords was up 74 and 86.  The sell off now makes sense.  

Today IMI looked 'healthy' again.  Now for some progress reports please Mr Bonvino.


----------



## stargazer (4 December 2007)

Now what do you think is going on with this company BLOOD has sold all his shares the lot and BONVINO has acquired another 10m @0.038c.

Cheers
SG


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 December 2007)

stargazer said:


> Now what do you think is going on with this company BLOOD has sold all his shares the lot and BONVINO has acquired another 10m @0.038c.
> 
> Cheers
> SG




A. Blood is better suited to his resource company, he should make way for the new board members that have direct experience and are keen to grow the company.


----------



## Doris (4 December 2007)

stargazer said:


> Now what do you think is going on with this company BLOOD has sold all his shares the lot and BONVINO has acquired another 10m @0.038c.
> 
> Cheers
> SG




Curious and curiouser.  (who said that?)  

Blood sold his 72 million on and off market 27 Nov to 3 Dec for an average of .0389886.  (His family company still has 11.6m options.)  Bonvino said he bought off market so presuming he bt from Blood, this still does not account for the 167million on 28 Nov that drove IMI up to .044 unless it was intraday ramping to make a better exit SP.  If not who was chasing it?  Why?

Why would Bonvino spend $380k to increase his holding to 40.65 million if IMI were not a goer?  He *is* the CEO.  It's logical to recruit three medicos to the board.  It's illogical not to have them already!  

The moving average is currently at .0415 so the next few days should reveal a prescient pattern.


----------



## Scuba (4 December 2007)

stargazer said:


> Now what do you think is going on with this company BLOOD has sold all his shares the lot and BONVINO has acquired another 10m @0.038c.
> 
> Cheers
> SG



Let the blood run (pardon the pun) and Bonvino get on with the job...
Alot more anouncements with Mr. Bonvino, more news = more publicity = more awareness = more bucks = more buck rogers....


----------



## stargazer (4 December 2007)

Lets hope its not swapping deck chairs on the Titanic.   This may be a good thing.  The market will tell us soon enough.

cheers
SG


----------



## Doris (18 December 2007)

Well IMI is green and healthy right now!   Up 15%...  
It stands out amongst the reds and blacks.  

Bargain basement buyers have been shopping happily and this proves the adage that cash is king!    

40% of my portfolio is IMI and that egg basket concept got to me today so I topped up on SDL.  So much choice!   So little money!   

My son graduated as a doctor on Friday and I've just realized I haven't discussed this stock with him!

Now for anns on the progress of Italy's pilot program and the 200 clinics network and consumer rollout.


----------



## Doris (19 December 2007)

Ann 9:26 this morning: Cardanal Index set for world stage

Research confirming potential to be published by American College of Cardiology next year.  IMI to present at ACC in Chicago in March... 30,000 cardiologists and other health experts from around the world meet to share best practices and learn of innovations.

Bonvino said: "The marketing and rollout of the CPI aspect of Cardanal was waiting for peer-reviewed endorsement of its potential.  This has now happened and sets the foundations for the next stage of the company's growth."

21m traded in this first hour and it's up 6.67% but the sellers are lined up. Maybe DTs who haven't noticed the ann are profit taking.  
Buyers will line up fast IMO...


----------



## Go Nuke (19 December 2007)

Yeah what a joke!

I mean as a share holder its good to see the price going up....but you cant tell me there wasn't some kind of leak yesterday with IMI up 15% with*NO announcent* on a day like it was!

Lucky they dont get busted for something so obvious to even a novice like me:


----------



## Doris (20 December 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Yeah what a joke!
> 
> I mean as a share holder its good to see the price going up....but you cant tell me there wasn't some kind of leak yesterday with IMI up 15% with*NO announcent* on a day like it was!
> 
> Lucky they dont get busted for something so obvious to even a novice like me:





With IMI dropping intraday to 0.22 Tuesday it was expected for DT profit taking yesterday.  The ann pre-market opening was the catalyst.  

Maybe 'leaked' info caused last Thursday's aberration in volume with fear-dumping camouflaging buy-ups amid the doom and gloom market scenario:

                                       Open     High      Low    Close      Volume
19-12-2007  	$0.032  $0.033 	$0.030  $0.033  42,363,887
18-12-2007 	$0.026 	$0.030 	$0.022 	$0.030 	24,949,248
17-12-2007 	$0.029 	$0.029 	$0.026 	$0.026 	24,478,979
14-12-2007 	$0.032 	$0.032 	$0.029 	$0.029 	19,555,701
13-12-2007 	$0.033 	$0.033 	$0.030 	$0.032 	27,252,937
12-12-2007 	$0.034 	$0.035 	$0.033 	$0.033 	11,082,954
11-12-2007 	$0.035 	$0.035 	$0.033 	$0.033 	 6,907,218
10-12-2007 	$0.036 	$0.037 	$0.034 	$0.035 	12,704,193

Maybe  today, being a buyer's market for IMI, is a boon for patience to average down.  I wish I were prepared to risk some to sell early and buy back later in the day!  But with my two little grandchildren here I couldn't watch it closely.  

Seems to me like another red day coming up.  Cash is King.


----------



## Doris (20 December 2007)

10:13 today:

ASX Announcements Office
December 20, 2007

INTELLIHEART CONSUMER ROLLOUT GATHERS PACE

IM Medical’s cardiac diagnostic test Intelliheart will be sold through a national chain of health and fitness centres from the New Year.

The Chief Executive of IM Medical, Mr Tommas Bonvino, said today the company had signed a memorandum of understanding with Beach House Health and Fitness Centres to sell Intelliheart at more than 50 centres in the national franchise chain.

Mr Bonvino said: “This is a significant milestone for the beginning of our strategy to introduce Intelliheart into the retail marketplace through pharmacies, fitness groups, weight loss centres and other appropriate outlets.”

Until now, Intelliheart was available only through medical clinics and in workplaces where companies had funded heart checks. The Beach House rollout of Intelliheart begins in February.

Earlier this year, the privately-owned franchise operation was ranked Number 2 in the Business Review Weekly Hot 100 Franchises series after revenue growth of 132% to $18.5 million in 2006.

The managing director of Beach House Health and Fitness, Mr Matthew Kenny, said the group was planning to double the size of its network in the next 18 months with the addition of more than 40 new centres. Mr Kenny said: “We see Intelliheart as a wonderful fit for us because we are a community-based, family-based centre with customers who seek a total health improvement and
there is no more important aspect than heart health.

Mr Bonvino said: “We are delighted that such a progressive and successful group is partnering with IM Medical for the consumer rollout of our technology. It is a great fit for our product with our strategy for consumer sales.

“Intelliheart will be offered to beach House’s 60,000 existing members as well as all new members. Beach House has an excellent revenue model with memberships paid in advance with direct debit.”

Mr Bonvino said Beach House members would have their Intelliheart tests done by IM Medical technicians at their local Beach House centres.

Intelliheart, incorporating IM medical’s unique Cardanal technology, measures cardiac health on a range of different tests to provide patients and doctors with a guide to heart risk. Doctors use the results to reduce heart risk through medications, diet and lifestyle advice or other interventions.

Further information: Tommas Bonvino: 9860 0900
Media enquiries: Michael Smith 0411 055 306


----------



## Go Nuke (20 December 2007)

See now I thought that announcement sounded pretty good

So why the sell down?

Were people expecting it to be a agreement with Sigma or something? I dunno


----------



## jungle (20 December 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> See now I thought that announcement sounded pretty good
> 
> So why the sell down?
> 
> Were people expecting it to be a agreement with Sigma or something? I dunno




Judging by the market depth, there are a lot of people who are wondering the same.  Any answers??  Is it worth living in hope?


----------



## Doris (21 December 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> See now I thought that announcement sounded pretty good
> 
> So why the sell down?
> 
> Were people expecting it to be a agreement with Sigma or something? I dunno




My guess is that DT vultures swooped on IMI's vulnerability this week due to market volatility, as it's a fundamentally strong stock, and are playing it.  If you bt a million then a few points would be a good profit.  

Sellers are deeply lined up reflecting my theory.  Rather short sighted as my instinct says the panic (via US) should abate and IMI will rise sharply over the next few sessions.  Greed will send it up when the pack mentality gains momentum.

I was sure right about selling early yesterday and buying back in late in the day...   But I held of course.  

Topping up and averaging down is mandatory for me!


----------



## bruno (28 December 2007)

Doris said:


> My guess is that DT vultures swooped on IMI's vulnerability this week due to market volatility, as it's a fundamentally strong stock, and are playing it.  If you bt a million then a few points would be a good profit.
> 
> Sellers are deeply lined up reflecting my theory.  Rather short sighted as my instinct says the panic (via US) should abate and IMI will rise sharply over the next few sessions.  Greed will send it up when the pack mentality gains momentum.
> 
> ...




i have to disagree guys. the reason the market sold it down was there was no revenue ann attached.
i used to hold imi and sold out a couple of months ago so didnt get stung that much but i would give you one bit of advice.
Ring and ask the company the following.

the details of that defence contract? (how many people tested, revenue etc)
how well did the machine work when they were in italy?
why did blood sell all his shares and look at the pump that day before he unloaded?
Why were sales down in last quarter?

IMI has a good story but untilt hey start generating revenue contracts i wont be touching.
just my opinion and what i have picked up from research and i honestly help it goes well for you guys


----------



## stargazer (31 December 2007)

Hi all

If holding large quantities of this stock at this point in time one would have to be a bit uncomfortable for sure to my mind.

Each announcement has had no significant revenue news.

I think this is one of those companies that is either going to make you very wealthy if you hold plenty or send you to the wall if you are relying on this.

A good mate of mine has 5mill of them and he is not happy at this stage having bought around 4c mark.  This was only a few weeks back so its a big big risk.

I hope the company does enough to get things going overseas and are accepted by that forum in March.  The things take time and a certain flair is required for marketing etc.

If this product is not unique it is doomed in my opinion.

Cheers
SG


----------



## greenfs (31 December 2007)

The word 'cowboy' springs to mind when I think about some of things I hear about the board. 
I made a nice profit early on when it rose from $0.018 to $0.040, but would not bother putting my toe in the water with this baby again based on what I have been hearing since I sold out.


----------



## Doris (21 January 2008)

Has anyone noticed a change in the slide of IMI in the past few sessions?

It is trying to go but with the mkt down 135 it's hard.  Good buying support. No anns but something seems to have changed sentiment.


An email reply last Thursday:

The share price certainly is disappointing considering the work we have done in the last 4 months, but I guess given the current state of the market we are not alone with share price disappointment!

 You would have read our announcement re Beach House Fitness Centres. They will start on Feb 1 with our product, incorporating it into their membership fee, providing each new member an Intelliheart test before they commence with BHFC. Beach House have 60,000 current members and will offer them some offer to purchase the test. They also plan on starting 40 centres over the next 18 mths with approx 1000 members per new site.

 In conjunction with Sigma, we have commenced a pilot program in 3 Wodonga stores with our retail product to assess pricing , advertising and other operational issues. If this is successful it will be the final step before signing of an exclusive deal with Sigmas 1200 stores with their Embrace program.

Our management team is focussed on getting these projects plus increase in Clinic volumes up and running to ensure the company heads into cash positive territory as quickly as it can, but the commercial reality is that it has taken a little longer than we expected. But we are getting there!

Roman Najdecki

Chief Financial Officer

e:rnajdecki@immedical.com.au

www.immedical.com.au


----------



## Go Nuke (21 January 2008)

Hi Doris.

Well i cant say ive noticed much of a difference in the sp though i do hope that .02c holds up.
I can see what you mean about the sp wanting to go up but keeps getting pushed down.
Ive also noticed though (and think it was mentioned here a while back) that it seems when the general market is down, IMI is up.

I thought this was becasue its a Biostock and might be a little isolated from the current dramas surrounding finacials and commodities. Hence the reason i bought into IMI to diversify.

However, being new to the share market at the time, I had no idea that a 60% gain on a stock..was GOOD!
Now I'm sitting on a loss......guess thats learning for you

Thats heaps for posting that email. That's very encouraging news about Sigma etc, though i think IMI might have to do more than just put this equipment in a few healthclubs to boost its sp back to where it was.

I wonder what the duration of the pilot program is.

Perhaps the Sigma announcement (assuming it all goes ahead) will put a small rocket under IMI's sp.


----------



## stargazer (25 January 2008)

Hi all

Announcement out ....bloody dreadful from what i can see limited revenue and costs going up.

Is company going to be broke within 12 months.

cheers
SG


----------



## Go Nuke (24 February 2008)

Oh how much lower can this go

I'm really learning the hard way about being long in stocks.
I'm beginning to think its only worth your while to be long for a long period of time in blue chip stocks...not species.

**Except for banks at the moment** hehe
Thankfully banks stocks where too expensive for my poor status.

Anyway I wonder whats happening with the whole Sigma thing and IMI??

Obviously nothing soon or people would have been buying. Yes..i do believe in Insider trading, just look at CFE this week


----------



## stargazer (25 February 2008)

Hi Go Nuke

My understanding is that IMI is trialling the CPI in Italy next Month and then are involved in a Major forum  in Chicago at the end of March that is attended by up to 30000 including cardiologists doctors and anyone interested in this medical area  from around the world.  If you google  JACC you can get more info.

These events  The Italian trial and the Chicago Forum may be critical in the going forward for IMI.

Cheers
SG


----------



## jonojpsg (13 March 2008)

I'm surprised this hasn't popped up on the radar today - massive volume again just like a few months back, up 20% on the close and days high was up 50%.  Any ideas or is it just speculators chasing quick $ again?


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (20 March 2008)

And hit a high of 24c yesterday (up by about 35% on previous days close) 

Finally starting to counter its downward trend?


----------



## stargazer (8 May 2008)

Well isn't this the IMI machine?

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23662677-2862,00.html

Cheers
SG


----------



## Scuba (21 May 2008)

So... Is anyone able to explain why the forgotten has had so much activity in the last couple of days?


----------



## Go Nuke (7 June 2008)

Good to see IMI's share price now above the 200MA.
Correct me if Im wrong but this is a bullish sign. Once the 50MA crosses the 200 day, it should be game on for IMI investors.

Though I would put this a few weeks away at best *IF* things keep heading in the right direction.

Some resistance to get through at .03c.
They have been quiet for some time. Must be due for an announcement soon i guess.

From what i can tell it will be to ann the shipping of 2 Intelliheart machines to Dubai which is happening this month.


----------



## stargazer (10 June 2008)

Hi



> Go Nuke
> From what i can tell it will be to ann the shipping of 2 Intelliheart machines to Dubai which is happening this month




Do you really think they would need to go into a trading halt for that announcement.

Cheers
SG


----------



## Go Nuke (10 June 2008)

Probably not.

I was just trying to state what I knew from the last IMI newsletter that was coming up this month.

Hey the best thing I could throw in there was a ann that Sigma has partnered or taken over IMI

But that just a pure speculative remark

Though i am happy with any news that may be about the Arabs in Dubai.
Those guys are loaded and have really developed a open trade with the rest of the world.


----------



## kobees (10 June 2008)

Nuke, r u still holding? 
5c wont be far away and seems your patience will be rewarded soon...
I bought this little hearty around 6c and hold for long run...the pending ann could be anything. anyway, as it says, muust bee significantly huge for the company: sigma? italian gov? Vic Gov contract? 
Any thoughts??


----------



## Go Nuke (10 June 2008)

Hey I'd forgotten about the Italians!

Yes mate I still hold.

I bought in last year at around .042c then bought more at .052c.

I'm still a novice in regards to the share market and at the time had only been into shares for about 6 months.

I had no idea that making a 65%+ gain...was good!......and watched it all come crashing down living on the _hope_ that the share price would turn around any day now. lol.

I therefore became _"an investor"_
I hold about 3 Bio stocks to try dyversify from resources.

IMI, AVX and CUV.
All of which are losses.
Ive been pretty bad at this game so far..lol. But learning alot along the way and enjoying myself.

As for IMI, guess we will all have to wait and see.

personaly, i hope it takes off...as i picked it for the stock comp this month


----------



## stargazer (11 June 2008)

Hi all

They have had their fingers in alot of pies as has been indicated also you can throw in the the mutual funds deal.

I really don't know which one of them it may be but they certainly need the cash so lets hope its got some of the moolah in there.

Cheers
SG


----------



## Go Nuke (12 June 2008)

Um...ok.

I thought todays ann was a good thing???????

Or have IMI just sold their only source of income?

Whats the go?
I feel like a real mug today after topping up when i read the announcement:fan

What a disaster


----------



## RocketGirl (12 June 2008)

Go Nuke - I was watching this stock and bought into it the other day, and was cheering that I'd timed it with a 'significant' announcement.. and I must say I can't believe how the SP plummeted today after what I too thought was good news!

The only thing I can possibly think of that could be bad in it, is "Under the agreement, Sigma will also have the right to produce and market other health and heart-related products under the Intelliheart brand." Don't know if this cheapens their brand name or anything.

I'd say people weren't happy that there were no $$ mentioned.  *shrug*

I ended up picking up some more at 0.023 in the hopes that there was just some panic selling going on LOL, and that it was just a bad day all round for most stocks.  SURELY it's got to pick up?  Perhaps we need some profit forecasts now that it's retailing in these pharmacies.


----------



## Go Nuke (12 June 2008)

I'm blown away really!

It was a disasterous day for IMI holders.
My average buy in price is now .041...so still holding a loser stock..lol.

Can anyone shead some light on the fundamentals of IMI now?

I think you were right RocketGirl about no money mentioned.

I liked the announcement but its a bit vague isn't it.

Also i dont think IMI have anything else in the pipeline other than this machine do they?
I too hope its been oversold today.


----------



## Go Nuke (13 June 2008)

I gave Mr Roman Najdecki the CFO of IM Medical a call this arfternoon to discuss the Sigma deal.

He was saying that senior management are also "blown away" and "dumbfounded" by the markets reaction to such a significant announcement.

He said more details on the deal will be out shortly (in the IM Medical newsletter) Not sure if any of those details will make it to the market or not.

Once Sigma introduce the Intelliheart system into pharmacies nation wide, IMI will be looking at around 55,000 tests per annum (think it was per annum)  It then means that Sigma can sell a product to a customer if they need it under the Intelliheart name.

I guess perhaps thats where some might think that IMI miss out. But then again, they aren't in the bussiness of supplying drugs to people for their heart conditions.

Even Roman speculated that perhpas investors thought IMI might not have the capital to progress and were expecting some money in the last announcement in some way, shape or form.

Also the Intelliheart units going to the UAE will probably leave or be there by the first or second week of July and it only takes about 2 weeks of training. 
All info is then sent back to Aus.

All in all it seemed like a very positve thing from IMI.
I wish i knew what the market whad been expecting


----------



## stargazer (21 June 2008)

Hi 

Well i reckon alot of shareholders would be dumbfounded at the sudden resignation of the CEO Thommas Bonvino.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...mi&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=P

Cheeers
SG


----------



## New2Stox (2 July 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about the resignation of the CEO - as much as it represents change (which we all love oh so much). As much as it may be spin and I may be naive, the notice is fully positive - he's leaving on a high in that he has achieved his objectives which likely positions the company well for the future. At least early in my executive career (which I'm not) I would want to get out with marketable successes under my belt. 

I know - did I happen to notice the free-fall in share price? Yes. As my name indicates, I'm new at this game and therefore have only just bought in at 1.6 cents. What is heartening for all, however, is the trading that has gone on at 1.5-1.7 cents - literally 10's of millions of shares have changed hands with only a marginal change in price. The stock appears to be stabilising at about 1.6 cents (average) - now the company can start performing against what has been set in place and getting everyone else back into a positive stock holding (and make me very happy).


----------



## JackC (1 September 2008)

Positive announcement out today.

Intelliheart commences sales in Sigma pharmacies

IM Medical Limited (IMI) advises the market that the sale of the Intelliheart Retail Pack
through 200 Victorian Amcal, Amcal Max and Guardian pharmacies commenced today.
With the assistance of IM Medical Limited, all the relevant pharmacy staff around Victoria
have been trained in the benefits to the consumer of taking an Intelliheart risk
assessment.
On a sessional basis, IM Medical has established ten testing sites in Melbourne and
twelve sites in regional areas to cope with the increase in test numbers. These will be
regulated dependant on demand in those areas.
IM Medical and Sigma Pharmaceuticals will monitor the progress of the market uptake of
the product before planning begins on the implementation of Intelliheart testing in the
other states.
IM Medical will support the Victorian sales with a PR and Marketing campaign throughout
Victoria during September to raise the awareness of the unique Intelliheart product – what
it is and where to buy it. The campaign will also educate consumers about the benefits of
the Intelliheart product and the opportunities it provides for individuals’ to improve their
heart health.

Also some recent director buying (small parcel) so maybe we will see a bounce at these 1c prices!? 

I'm not quite game enough to jump in yet but looking at the company more closely their certainly seems to be more upside than down imho


----------



## ands (23 April 2009)

Is this when you kick yourself for not jumping in 2 days ago. Now up 400% on that low in 2 days! Rollout of Intelliheart into Pulse Pharmacies and the purchase of a radiology and imaging business seem to be doing wonders...


----------



## JTLP (23 April 2009)

ands said:


> Is this when you kick yourself for not jumping in 2 days ago. Now up 400% on that low in 2 days! Rollout of Intelliheart into Pulse Pharmacies and the purchase of a radiology and imaging business seem to be doing wonders...




Definite kicking!

I always looked at IMI and thought about buying up at .003 for the news relating to their business (in this case Intelliheart etc).

But I always turned away not knowing much else about the company (debt, cash position, cap raisings possible etc)...stupid stupid me


----------



## nesta3 (5 October 2009)

*IMI IM Medical Ltd*

Hi All

Does anyone alse believe that IMI is headed north in the coming weeks or even days??? Recently interest has picked up and this is what leads me to believe that IMI is on the way up


Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Gurgler (5 October 2009)

*Re: IMI IM Medical Ltd*



nesta3 said:


> Recently interest has picked up and this is what leads me to believe that IMI is on the way up
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated




nesta.

This stock appears to be flat-lining (not auspicious for a business deeply involved in heart monitoring - sorry, but couldn't resist it!).

Seriously, from the attached chart's perspective I don't see a great deal of activity, nor any cause for excitement. Apart from May 09, there has been next to no activity, price or volume-wise. 

Perhaps you know something I don't. I'd be interested as I hold a small parcel!


----------



## nesta3 (6 October 2009)

I get the feeling (not that anybody should trade on a feeling) that it will hit    1c someday soon, or maybe I'm just hoping.....


I was just hoping that somebody else knew something I didn't.... 

Thanks anyway!!!!!


----------



## nesta3 (25 October 2009)

why the sudden surge in the amount of shares traded??? any news coming out??????? 
i hope i need to get my lost money back!!!


----------



## Go Nuke (31 December 2009)

21 Mil dumped today.

How much longer till I do all my money on this stock. Cant be too far now.

Lucky I didn't have too much invested.


----------



## Go Nuke (20 January 2010)

WOW ...91 Mil traded today.

Just about took out .004c!!!

Something on the way???

Day traders might jump onto this tomorrow!


----------



## King EU (8 October 2010)

Not sure if anyone is still here but someone bought almost $30,000 worth of IMI this morning. I've got a small amount but to be honest i can't see why anyone would do that, seeing it hasn't been going so well recently.


----------



## Zonnald (24 November 2010)

These guys have been plodding along at an average of 400k shares/day with the occasional jump into 20M.  The last three days saw 400M change hands at 0.1c .
Looks like dumping of shares by holders but someone was still willing to buy them.
Any opinions?


----------



## bonkerrs (23 August 2011)

I went to check on my portfolio yesterday (and this morning) and saw IMI had an 'invalid' next to it with no other details. Does this mean it is suspended? If so, does it mean it's pretty much as good as gone for good?


----------



## System (18 December 2017)

On December 18th, 2017, IM Medical Limited (IMI) changed its name and ASX code to Babylon Pump & Power Limited (BPP).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2022)

Not much on this since listing, and for good reason if the charts are to be believed. Now with a market cap of under $15 million. Shares on  a slide for quite a while, now 0.6c

_Across three divisions Babylon specialises in _

_renting diesel pumping and power equipment, _
_water and abrasive blasting and servicing _
_repairing large diesel engines – more than 2000 horsepower – for equipment such as generators and haul trucks._
Tim Boreham has a bit of a squizz, gets under the bonnet:









						Babylon Pump & Power Eyes Lucrative Rental Sector – ShareCafe
					

When Michael Shelby and some colleagues formed Babylon Pump & Power in 2017, all he had was a good reputation in the sector spanning many decades. How things have changed.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (26 July 2022)

Many years ago I asked a director of such a company with billions of shares on issue and a very low share price why did they not consolidate the shares to a more reasonable and manageable number.  Too much room for the share price to fall further thus further reducing the market cap was the response.
Consequently, I always find it difficult to to take seriously companies with billions of shares and which are a very low price unless they have a lengthy proven record of profitability.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2022)

Country Lad said:


> Many years ago I asked a director of such a company with billions of shares on issue and a very low share price why did they not consolidate the shares to a more reasonable and manageable number.  Too much room for the share price to fall further thus further reducing the market cap was the response.
> Consequently, I always find it difficult to to take seriously companies with billions of shares and which are a very low price unless they have a lengthy proven record of profitability.



I think the lead para says it all ....
_"When Michael Shelby and some colleagues formed mining services minnow Babylon Pump & Power in 2017, all he had was a good reputation in the sector spanning many decades."_

Not everyone should run a standalone company .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 July 2022)

It is to be hoped that Marduk shines his divine light on this little piglet. 



> Old Babylonian period[edit]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It is to be hoped that Marduk shines his divine light on this little piglet.
> gg



Justice, compassion, healing, regeneration, magic, and fairness won't help when there are Hittites on the horizon.



> _By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down
> Yeah, we wept.._..


----------

